# [SOLVED] Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

This has been happening quite often, can someone please help me out, this flash player keeps crashing and freezing everything.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Hello CK007

What browser are you using? Are you still on Vista?

Please go to the links below to update the following:

*Flash*
*Shockwave*


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

I use Chrome so I think it updates automatically but I downloaded the latest version in case, and yes I'm on Vista.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

This might help How To Fix Shockwave Flash Crashes in Google Chrome


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Thank you, I disabled it so hopefully it won't crash anymore.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Only way to check is try it. Hope it sorts though.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

I don't know if this has anything to do with it but since I disabled the flash player whenever I'm in a game that uses flash..my mouse pointer blinks from a pointer to a finger pointer..it blinks quickly every time I mouse over something.
Any idea how I can make it stop? :/


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

For testing purpose, does thus happen inside Firefox
http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

I do not have this problem with Firefox but Firefox's flash players are enabled.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Please download a fresh copy of Chrome from *Here*

Open up the *Control Panel* -> *Uninstall program* locate *Chrome* -> And uninstall Chrome

Next install the fresh version of Chrome. See if this makes a difference. Also make sure that Shockwave is enabled


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Ok, just reinstalled Chrome no more flashing mouse cursor problems, just hope now that flash is enabled it won't cause crashing issues again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

You should soon know one way or the other.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Yea it still freezes on me and stuff, should I disable it again? :/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Did you disable any secondary install


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

I did not disable anything yet.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Well if there is a second instance of flash you could try disabling it check back to the link from earlier, it should show you how to locate it and what to do.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

I just disabled my flash once again but my mouse started going crazy and flashing again..it only happens when I disable flash/ not a chrome problem.. / hmm..I don't know what to do. :/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

OK lets be clear how many instances of flash is on your system ie only chrome version or + 1 for IExp. for the mouse issue try reinstalling the driver or delete it in device manager and restart your computer windows will then reinstall it,I don't see why flash would affect the mouse.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Do you have any custom add-ons inside Chrome?

Please enable Flash again. Then inside your chrome browser click *Here* copy and paste back into this thread with any red results

Go here and download FlashFlush:

Flush Flash - A Program To Get Rid Of Flash Cookies

Download the version for Windows. Download and run the tool when prompt select *Everything but Site settings* click on *Make it So!*


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

As in extensions, I have: Adblock, Adblock Plus, Adblock Pro, Google Docs, Privacy Palette, Site Advisor.

..you're Here link does not work, I click on it and nothing happens, I open it in a new tab and get a blank page :/ 

Flash Flush worked, said it deleted all Flash Cookies.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Just checked the link and it is working for me ok.why so many instances of Adblock 1 should do the job.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Yea I should probably delete them and leave one I'll do that now.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Ok, I clicked on your Here link and went to copy link address and pasted it in a new tab it's the Chrome conflicts page right? there are no red results.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Keep AdBlock+


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Is it only on a certain site that this issue happens? or all flash sites?

Please map top the following path *C:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash* and run the following *FlashUtil_ActiveX.exe* and *FlashUtil64_13_0_0_206_Plugin.exe*

This should removed FLASH from your PC. Once that has been done please try the videos again 9it should prompt you to download a new version of flash)


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

It seems to happen most when I'm using Facebook games which I use often, elsewhere I haven't really noticed a problem, although I usually have multiple tabs open and when one page crashes so do others.
/I'm not seeing those programs in the Flash folder.. mine look's like this:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Delete Flash Player 11.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Ok, so from the list is that the 2nd, 8th and 9th items?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Run all the ones that say Util32


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*



CK007 said:


> Ok, so from the list is that the 2nd, 8th and 9th items?


That's correct.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Ok, I removed all the ones that say Flash Player 11...but when I went to run the Util32..I got a pop up saying "This program will remove Adobe Flash Player from your computer"
..is this what I need to do? am I supposed to uninstall it?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Yep that's what we want to do. Is to completely uninstall and start from scratch


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Ok, so I uninstalled Flash, now I just have 3 items in the folder.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Delete the ActiveX also, then go to a site requiring Flash and download as instructed.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Not sure what's up with Chrome because even after I uninstalled Flash..the sites that required flash were still working some of them../but I installed the new version which is 13.0.0.214 / version 13


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

How's things looking now?

Can you also please post the FlashInstall text file?


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

It's going good for now, usually I don't notice anything right away but if I see any problems will let you know.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Hopefully this has fixed the issue


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

I do notice things running smoother, I hope so too! / but also doesn't Chrome update flash player automatically? I don't know why mine wasn't updated..


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

If you look at Flash in your Control Panel you'll see the update info wherein you can always check manually. Here's the two tests I prefer: Flash - Chemgapedia
One makes sure Flash is installed properly. The second tests a video.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Thanks! / I think that's what I'll do just update it manually/ oh you mean Windows Update? yes I do have that set to manual now, but Chrome updates flash iteself..even on the Adobe website it says 
"Your Google Chrome browser already includes Adobe® Flash® Player built-in. Google Chrome will automatically update when new versions of Flash Player are available."

So it automatically updates, I'm wondering if there's any way I can manually update Chrome's flash player? :/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

This is what I find from Adobe Flash Player with Google Chrome


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

joeten said:


> This is what I find from Adobe Flash Player with Google Chrome


Thanks for that Joe that will be handy


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Hope it will be helpful.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

The auto update is the reason CK007 had both version 11 and 13 together. Could have been the root of the problem.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*



Corday said:


> The auto update is the reason CK007 had both version 11 and 13 together. Could have been the root of the problem.


That's what I think too, it'd be best if I could manually update Chrome on my own.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

REGISTRY FIX
To enable manual updates while disabling automatic ones set "D" Word to 2 in:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Google\Update "Update{8A69D345-D564-463C-AFF1-A69D9E530F96}


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Sorry but how do I do that exactly../never done this before. :/


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Back up the Registry first in case anything goes wrong you can restore it: How to back up and restore the registry in Windows
To enter Registry Run: regedit. You'll see the choices on the left. Expand and make the change on the right.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Ok, I hope I'm in the right place, I saw Google but it wasn't under Policies, and when I opened it up the code 8A69D345-D564-463C-AFF1-A69D9E530F96 was in 3 different places, under clients, client state, and client state medium..so I'm not sure where to go from here which one is it? :/


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

darnit..just had a shockwave flash player crash.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

If you can't find it under "Policies", don't do anything now. Since you reinstalled Chrome, it might have something to do with the particular site(s) you're viewing. As it worked in FF as mentioned earlier in the thread, keep using FF for Flash content for about a week. If no crash, we can further investigate.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Oh ok, yea because Google wasn't under policies it had it's own tab. /Ok, I'll try using FF for a week.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Grr! I'm sorry! I can't use FF for another minute, it's too damn slow, I can't even load some pages because it takes forever, doing one task takes at least 30 mins!...I can't use FF any longer.

But there are no flash problems with FF so we know that for sure..
must be just Chrome.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Lets try and look at the ADOBE crash reports to see if that gives us some clues

Click on *Start* -> In the search box copy and paste *%userprofile%\AppData\Local\Google\CrashReports* -> select all the files and add them to a *.zip* file

Upload the ZIP file to your next post.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Post reports as requested. Are you using FF 29.0.1?


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Here are the files:

and yes I am using FF version 29.0.1

/my main browser is Chrome.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Hello again CK007

Lets try something else this time Uninstalled Chrome from Add/remove programs. Then uninstall Flash again. 

Then run a search on your computer for the following file *pepflashplayer.dll* rename it too old.pepflashplayer.dll

Then map back to this folder:
*C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash*

If there are any files left inside this folder create a New Folder called *Old* and move all the files into this old Folder.

Then install a new version of Chrome and try and use Flash with the integrated player, if it freezes install the plug in


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Ok, so I uninstalled Chrome and Flash. Renamed pepflashplayer.dll to old.pepflashplayer.dll but I can't find the SysWOW64 folder, I even searched my entire computer and cannot find it..so do I still reinstall Chrome and Flash? or no? (I'm on FF now)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

C:\Windows\SysWOW64\. you should be able to use copy and paste to the search box


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

I copy and pasted it and got nothing.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Ok go to computer then to local disc C then to windows folder and scroll down to the S's and you should see system then system 32 then system wow 64 in there should be macromed.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Oh just in Windows then..still no folder under system 32.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

No not in system 32 folder


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Edited post #63


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

If your Vista is 32 bit look for Windows\System32\Macromed\Flash


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Yes/ the folder is empty.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

That explains that glad you found the folder.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Go ahead and download Flash as GTP said.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Yea I went into that folder when I was uninstalling Flash, so everything got deleted.
/ ok I'll download Flash and Chrome and the flash plug in.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

I just went to go install flash and I got this pop up saying if I want it to update automatically or not.. since that's part of the problem should I choose to NOT update it? or select notify me for updates..? :/
Which option should I check off?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

I always check the second one.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Ok, will do the same, not sure if this will make a difference or not..doesn't Chrome already come pre-installed with flash anyway./ Also, if it tells me to update do I install them? will that just install update on top of update(is that why I had 2 flash versions earlier?)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

After update you will be redirected to their website and given the opportunity to "clean up" Flash. Of course you could always do this yourself in "Programs and Features".


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Oh I missed that when installing, is this something I need to do?/ I can't find it in programs and features :/


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

OK, then you'll find it as you did in Post #26. That's where I saw you had two versions installed 11 & 13.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Ok, now in the folder where exactly do I go? :/


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

You don't have to do anything now. Only if after updating, an old version is there.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Oh ok, got it, thank you. So is that everything then..I guess until/or if I get another flash player crash?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

I would monitor for at least a few day's and come back if you have any issue.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

How is it going CK007?

I am rather curious if this resolved the issue.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

Yea I think it's ok, sometimes when I run mulitple flash applications then it'll freeze but it usually goes back to normal within a minute so it's no big deal, but no crashes. 
So good!  thank you very much!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Shockwave Flash Player keeps crashing*

No worries.

Glad we got it fixed in the end


----------

